# Ankona Native 17 SUV



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm in the same boat if anyone is located in the Palm Harbor area 34683.
Where are you located?
*Scrob *has one and he is in Jacksonville I think if your up that way.


----------



## KNelson (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks! I am in Panama City, 32401. Palm Harbor is about 6 per google. Jax is about 5 hours away. I was hoping to find someone a couple hours from the house but if not I will reach out to Scrob or get back with you. Figure I can let this post marinate for a couple days. Thanks again for the reply Rollbar.

KN


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

KNelson said:


> Thanks! I am in Panama City, 32401. Palm Harbor is about 6 per google. Jax is about 5 hours away. I was hoping to find someone a couple hours from the house but if not I will reach out to Scrob or get back with you. Figure I can let this post marinate for a couple days. Thanks again for the reply Rollbar.
> KN


I don't have one yet, I'm looking to see one in person my self.
If I hear of one I'll let you know.


----------



## Joshua Collins (Oct 27, 2016)

KNelson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted this in the general forum as well but wanted to post again here more focused.
> 
> ...


i have one in Fernandina beach


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Joshua Collins said:


> i have one in Fernandina beach
> View attachment 150843


Very nice!
Do you find the need of a jack plate?
Thanks,


----------



## KNelson (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks you Joshua for the reply.. Nice boat. What are the colors? I might be in your area in the next few days. If willing with your time and the COVID situation you would be ok with me taking a look at your skiff I really would appreciate it.


----------



## Joshua Collins (Oct 27, 2016)

Joshua Collins said:


> i have one in Fernandina beach
> View attachment 150843





Rollbar said:


> Very nice!
> Do you find the need of a jack plate?
> Thanks,


I don’t think a jack plate is needed. I’ve ran all over mosquito lagoon and never needed one and it jumps up Just fine


----------



## Joshua Collins (Oct 27, 2016)

KNelson said:


> Thanks you Joshua for the reply.. Nice boat. What are the colors? I might be in your area in the next few days. If willing with your time and the COVID situation you would be ok with me taking a look at your skiff I really would appreciate it.


The hull is Bahama blue with an ice blue cap. If you are ever in the area give me a shout. We can take it out or whatever you want to do


----------

